
Google and Facebook Take Aim at Fake News Sites - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/15/technology/google-will-ban-websites-that-host-fake-news-from-using-its-ad-service.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
burmask
These sites employ advanced cloaking and show users something different than
Google. They look at request ip range, not just user-agent. Going to be a
tough battle.

